# Huntsville, AL Gamers??



## Ishamael (Feb 14, 2002)

Anybody running D&D3e around here?

I'm 22 and I've been DMing & playing for about 11 years now. Looks like my gaming group is becoming a bit unstable and I am looking for a good game to hop into. Would prefer being a player, but might be willing to take on DMing duties after getting to know the group.

Post or drop me an email,

Mike


----------

